# Ipad 4 IOS 7 problèmes



## sebxu (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Comme tous les bedins confiants j'ai fait la MàJ hier soir de mes appareils sous iOS7 ... Si a priori tout va bien sur l'iPhone 4 (hormis la batterie) j'ai observé des soucis sur l'iPad 4 :


- pas de son sur musique mais par contre le son fonctionne sur deezer 
- MAIS SURTOUT du gros lag dans l'envoi de mails voire des mails qui n'arrivent jamais !?


Que me conseillez vous de faire ? restauration ? downgrade (est-ce possible) ? 


Merci pour vos conseils. 
Suis-je le seul ???


Tschuss


----------



## kerisper (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai un peu la même question, certaines applis restent "blanches" quand je les ouvre depuis la MAJ IOS7.
Peut-on revenir en arrière?
Merci!


----------



## jpheon (20 Septembre 2013)

Le downgrade est possible et c'est ce que j'ai fait moins de 6 heures après avoir installé cette horreur.

Une courte recherche internet te permettra de trouvé la façon de procéder.

Les photos importés dans un ipad via itune ne sont pas effaçables.


----------



## kerisper (20 Septembre 2013)

Ayé, c'est fait!! Ouf!
je précise pour les brelles comme moi que ça remet tout à zero et qu'il n'y a plus rien après... Donc faites des sauvegardes!

Merci pour l'aide once again..


----------



## Blogiver (21 Septembre 2013)

Depuis la mise à jour ios7 sur mon ipad 2, celui ci à perdu la connexion automatique aux réseau wifi connus. Pire une fois l'iPad verrouillé, il passe du wifi à la 3G et pas de reconnexion auto lorsque je le déverrouille.


----------

